# Hi.



## HeartvsHead (Jul 3, 2021)

Hello all. Just joined looking for some perspective. Also hope to contribute where I can.


----------



## HeartvsHead (Jul 3, 2021)

LynnCC said:


> Hello all. Just joined looking for some perspective. Also hope to contribute where I can.


I think I may have put this is the wrong place. Hmmm.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome, Lynn! I hope you find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

No Lynn you came to the right place how can we help.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, welcome to TAM! Hope you find the support/advice you're looking for, I did!


----------

